# Innova doesn't work what next?



## StormyK9 (May 11, 2009)

MY gsd has been on Innova Large breed puppy and his coat is so shiny and he seems healthy, but he still is getting wet stool. He has been on it for more than a month and I think its time for a change. I have tried to reduce the amount I feed him, but still wet stool. What is the next bad of food that I should get? I don't want to downgrade to another brand. I want to try orijen but it seems way to expensive for him at this age. Is there anything out there that is around the same as Innova? Is Merrick a good dog food? Any advices would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I have seen this same issue from other user on the board. Hopefully someone will post with what the switched to.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Have you ruled out medical conditions causing the wet stools?What other foods have you tried?


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

He may have a sensitive stomach and having multiple ingredients won't work right now.If you want to stick with Natura products their California Natural is suppose to be good.It is made for allergies and sensitive tummies.I am switching over to it right now so I can't give you a personal opinion just what I have been told.


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

Wellness simple solutions comes in just 2 ingredients venison adn duck with rice the other good food is Wellness core


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

I have the same issue with my Akita on Innova, my GSD is on Merrick puppy and my GSDx is on Merrick senior, very pleased with it.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

What is the meat protein source in the Innova you're feeding? 

Can you get Orijen LB puppy?


----------



## StormyK9 (May 11, 2009)

Thanks for all your inputs everyone. He was eating Ekunaba when I first got my gsd (but that was when I didn't know much about dog food). He was doing fine on it with great stool, but Innova just kept giving him a wet stool. I have thought about Orijen, but I need to check the petstore to see if they have it. Right now I'm looking into Merrick, but I will have to see whats around the store.

Thanks


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

If you can get it you might want to try the California naturals by the same company that makes Innova.He might just need more time for his tummy to mature and the limited ingredients would help him have firm poops. Natural Balance has a limited Ingredient selection too.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

You can also try Simply Natural as well.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Have you been to the vet yet? 
My pup was having runny poo and is on Orijen, so we took her to the vet to find that 'spirochetes' were making her poo runny and Hookworms were making it black. He put her on Flagel, Pro-Pectalin and De-wormed her and she's doing a little better.
But as others have said, could be an intolerance.


----------



## StormyK9 (May 11, 2009)

Yup, she had worms before when he was on eukanuba, but then the vet gave it some pills and his stool was hard again. But once we switched food it just not happening and the vet said he is clear of worms. Today is his next check up and we'll have to see what the vet says from here. 

Thanks


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

My pup had very wet stool when we first got her and we were feeding her Nutro large breed puppy, it was awful. I researched for days and finally settled on Taste of the Wild prairy formula which is no grain and has good ingredients AND it cost the same! So far she is doing great on it and her stools hardened up pretty quickly, not only that but she loves the taste. We used to have to mix canned with the nutro because she didn't like it. go to http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com that site shows a lot of good info on the diff foods.


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

I have been pleased with Taste of the Wild and Wellness


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

This was an on going battle for me and Dozer for about 6 months. He never had a solid poop.

I ended up switching to FROMM Whitefish & Potato and solid poops from the day he started. I was at my friend's house which is on an island and there were not many places nearby, I didn't plan on staying but last minute decided to so I ran to the local store and all they had was Merrick. So that's what I gave him, he had diarrhea until the next night that I gave him FROMM again.

I also gave him Slippery Elm Bark between meals to soothe his belly, seemed to work perfect FINALLY!!!!


----------



## goatdude (Mar 3, 2009)

TOTW worked good (firm stools and liked taste). Now Ruby is on half raw and half meat based kibble. Since changing to the raw/kibble diet stools are very dry and firm with a reduced stool volume. My only concern feeding a raw diet though is what to do when boarding the dog. Otherwise, I'd just feed raw and be done with it.

BTW, my pup has been on the raw/kib diet since 4.5 months old and never had any trouble with it.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you might have to try several brands before you find
the one that works best. i'm not sure if expense and the age of a dog have anything in common when it comes to feeding them. you want to feed him the best no matter what age they are. there's more than one "best" out there.

i use Wellness Super 5 Mix. when i mix the kibble with can food
i use Merrick 5 star entree, BG, Wysong, Organix and Wellness. i'll use other can food. the ones i listed are the ones i have on hand. when i'm not adding can food to the kibble i'll mix in fresh sweet potato, green veggies, apples, pears or blueberries. we also give him whole oats, quinoa or rice (brown or white). a couple of times a week i'll drizzle some 100% extra virgin olive over the mix.



> Originally Posted By: StormyK9 What is the next bad of food that I should get? I don't want to downgrade to another brand. I want to try orijen but it seems way to expensive for him at this age. Is there anything out there that is around the same as Innova? Is Merrick a good dog food? Any advices would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

Orijen LBP


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

I just switched Storm to Acana Grasslands which is their lamb and rice. All 5 of my dog's stools are perfect!! It's by the same company who makes Orijen. It's a bit cheaper then the Orijen too. I'm real happy with it. My guys used to get loose stools sometimes from the Wellness Core. I think it was the chicken.


----------



## SWCC50 (Jun 21, 2009)

any info on science diet? i know the main ingredient isnt meat, but so far she has solid stool and seems to like it, but after this bag is done im going to look into RK any input?


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Not a great food. Some dogs do okay on it but there are MANY better quality foods out there.


----------



## SWCC50 (Jun 21, 2009)

like? and price?

and are you talking about science diet or RK?


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I was talking about Science Diet - I'm not sure what RK is. Most of the other foods in this thread - TOTW, Orijen, Innova, Fromm, Wellness, Merrick, etc are _a lot _better than Science Diet. Price may be a little more but definitely worth it! And hopefully you won't need to feed as much because they've got fewer fillers and better quality ingredients. 

I look at SD as similar to Nutro, Purina, Eukanuba, Royal Canin etc. Midranged foods that are certainly better than Old Roy or Alpo but not that great. There seem to be more and more "premium" foods available, which has been a nice change from the old days.


----------



## SWCC50 (Jun 21, 2009)

thank you







my wife wants to finish this bag of SD before we switch so hopefully its not bad for my little girl.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

don't worry, it will be fine to finish the bag but be sure to save some towards the end to mix with the new food slowly, about a week where you introduce the new food more and more every day. From all my research Orijen is the best out there, but it's not available readily here and pricey, so the Taste Of The Wild is what we are using for Lulu and great results. What food did you decide on?


----------



## StormyK9 (May 11, 2009)

update! I have switched Stormy over to Merrick Puppy Plate, and now his stools are solid. And this happened almost over night too! So i guess there were too much ingredients in the Innova Large Breed puppy for him to handle?


----------



## Blacryan (Feb 11, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: StormyK9update! I have switched Stormy over to Merrick Puppy Plate, and now his stools are solid. And this happened almost over night too! So i guess there were too much ingredients in the Innova Large Breed puppy for him to handle?


It may just be your pup and his age and him needing to mature a bit more. I switched over from Solid Gold Wolf Cub which I fed him from 8 wks till about 5months... He seemed good as far as health and coat... yet he HATED the food he would pick at it and not eat it until he was truly 'starving'. He poop was fine and everything. Everytime he got to go over to my girlfriends he would BOLT straight to there lab's food dish and DEMOLISH all of his eukanuba... He seemed to like the taste a lot more. 

I knew that eukanuba wasnt that great quality of a food so I figured I would try Innova Large breed puppy and it is AMAZING. He loves the taste everytime he got it for the first week eh would eat it so fast thinking it was going to get taken and replaced with the solid gold wolf cub. He has been fine on it, his coat is shiny and good, stool is hard and he seems insanely happy.


----------

